# ANYONE KNOW WHO THIS GUY IS? RARE PPI & ORION STUFF



## Darth SQ

He's got some rare Orion and PPI components up on ebay.
His description regarding his new ebay member status put me off a little.
Reminded me of the Wizard of Oz saying, "PAY NO ATTENTION TO THE MAN BEHIND THE CURTAIN!".

Here's a link:

PPI PRECISION POWER BLACK ART SERIES SPCR W/SILK SCREEN | eBay

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX2010

Hmm, idk but the other posting he has contains 4 Orion bridging modules. I have seen 1 on Ebay in the last 5 months and look beat up and dropped from a few stories up. Will be interesting to see what else he posts.


----------



## chefhow

Looks like a listing from that dude Andy(?) Aka justonemoreamp.


----------



## TrickyRicky

What gets me is how he has the module listed but has a pic that have 4 of them and some other stuff. There is a lot of ebayers that dont know how to read and expect to get everything that is pictured, so I feel sorry if that happens to someone, lol.

And he doesnt list which module you will get, or the function of it.


----------



## angelspeedfreak

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Reminded me of the Wizard of Oz saying, "PAY NO ATTENTION TO THE MAN BEHIND THE CURTAIN!".


That is exactly what I was thinking as well.... I mean who puts on their Ebay posting to "Don't trip about my new Ebay ID".

I personally never bid or buy anything from zero feedback people. I know paypal is supposed to be pretty secure, but money is money and I don't like loosing mine


----------



## KP

$145 for A single 400 is crazy.


----------



## TrickyRicky

AcuraTLSQ said:


> $145 for A single 400 is crazy.


How much do you think they're worth? If am correct this is to invert the signal of one channel (of the RCA's) in order to bridge a non-bridgable amplifier? If so then the inside must be pretty simple, and few traces on board. All you need is an op amp a few resistors and walla.


----------



## Darth SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> What gets me is how he has the module listed but has a pic that have 4 of them and some other stuff. There is a lot of ebayers that dont know how to read and expect to get everything that is pictured, so I feel sorry if that happens to someone, lol.
> 
> And he doesnt list which module you will get, or the function of it.


Me too.
You couldn't be more right.
He's definitely asking for confusion.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

AcuraTLSQ said:


> $145 for A single 400 is crazy.


$185.00 for one black art 3" spacer is also nuts.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

I just received a response from a question I had for the seller and states he has so much old school stuff in mint to new condition that he's not exactly sure of what he's got nor how much of it he has.
I guess time will tell.
This guy could have some real finds revealed over time.
I will be following his listings with great interest.

Hope his pricing mellows over time; he's awfully proud of his stuff so far.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## KP

TrickyRicky said:


> How much do you think they're worth? If am correct this is to invert the signal of one channel (of the RCA's) in order to bridge a non-bridgable amplifier? If so then the inside must be pretty simple, and few traces on board. All you need is an op amp a few resistors and walla.


Black = $40-ish
Red = $50-ish

The 280GX and 2150GX to use these with are around $80-$150. $145 for the bridging module alone is crazy.

Almost like the dude wanting $900 for a 620GT. $900 for a 120 watt amp that would more then likely need all new caps.


----------



## SQ_Bronco

Anyone know what the single-DIN unit shown in the picture was? I've never seen one of those. Can't imagine fitting something that "artistic" into my dash, but it's very interesting.


----------



## WRX2010

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I just received a response from a question I had for the seller and states he has so much old school stuff in mint to new condition that he's not exactly sure of what he's got nor how much of it he has.
> I guess time will tell.
> This guy could have some real finds revealed over time.
> I will be following his listings with great interest.
> 
> Hope his pricing mellows over time; he's awfully proud of his stuff so far.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Now that would be an episode of "Hoarders" that I would definitely watch and record. :laugh:


----------



## chefhow

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I just received a response from a question I had for the seller and states he has so much old school stuff in mint to new condition that he's not exactly sure of what he's got nor how much of it he has.
> I guess time will tell.
> This guy could have some real finds revealed over time.
> I will be following his listings with great interest.
> 
> Hope his pricing mellows over time; he's awfully proud of his stuff so far.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


If its justonemoreamp STAY AWAY!!! He has scamed so many people with bait and switch and sending out beautiful looking product with faulty/bad boards that he has had to redo his user name several times. There are threads on here about him and what he has done.


----------



## goodstuff

sceptical AUDIOPHIL is what I am calling him for now.


----------



## Darth SQ

This guy must own an old school time machine!

PPI PRECISION POWER M/AM AMP LINKS IN BLACK ALSO ORION SX 's | eBay

I just don't get how he's offering the stuff.
Still using pics that includes stuff not even mentioned in the item description.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX2010

Bret you need to post again cuz you are at 666 posts you devil. lol

You should contact that seller since the pick shows 5 white spacers with the art on them. He might be nice enough to give you a deal . . . or be an ass and try to rape you like yoursogansta.


----------



## Darth SQ

WRX2010 said:


> Bret you need to post again cuz you are at 666 posts you devil. lol
> 
> You should contact that seller since the pick shows 5 white spacers with the art on them. He might be nice enough to give you a deal . . . or be an ass and try to rape you like yoursogansta.


I anticipate rape at gunpoint with no lube or a kiss.

There, fixed the post count.
I feel better already. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX2010

probably, but hope he is cool about it. I feel better with your post count now also.

It is kinda strange that his pics have other items not listed, but that might be his point. Get the watchers all drooling and waiting to fire off bids or message him asking about them so he can gauge interest and increase his prices (kind off mean). just mho.


----------



## minbari

if you read the questions from people, I think that says it all. people ask why he put pictures of stuff he is not selling or ask if he has any ot he stuff in the pictures and he doesnt. he tries to sell them something else. he is a scammer!


----------



## imjustjason

It's an eBay fee avoidance trick. He lists a cheaper item with high price tag items in the pics. People will message him about the high dollar stuff and he will sell it off eBay for no fees. If the item he has listed sells he's not out much in fees because it's a lower dollar item... if it sells. Since he's starting off so high I would think he's not planning on selling what's listed. He just want's to sell the other stuff.


----------



## Darth SQ

imjustjason said:


> It's an eBay fee avoidance trick. He lists a cheaper item with high price tag items in the pics. People will message him about the high dollar stuff and he will sell it off eBay for no fees. If the item he has listed sells he's not out much in fees because it's a lower dollar item... if it sells. Since he's starting off so high I would think he's not planning on selling what's listed. He just want's to sell the other stuff.


Now that makes sense.
Conniving is almost as bad as lying.

I hate this.
I need three art spacers.
He has three art spacers in excellent condition.
However, he doesn't list them; just dangles them out there for all to see.
He has no feedback or prior sales, and is asking rediculous amounts for his other auctions.
With all that piled up against him, it now becomes clear that he's a scammer by means of selling some of the pieces on ebay, without selling the other pieces on ebay.

How do you make someone sell something legit when they are diliberately trying to avoid that?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX2010

I'm not a fan of dishonesty. I don't need any of the stuff he has posted so far, so i'm ok. it just flat out sucks for Bret though because he needs spacers for his build. Maybe you should see if CHY can help you out. Maybe she knows some old co-workers that might be able to help. just a thought.


----------



## imjustjason

Buy this... 

PPI Art Series A600.2 Amp Sink/Link/Spacer Old School | eBay

...slice it up, powder coat it white, have this guy make you some new art...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-amps-my-true-black-art-series-creations.html

... and VIOLA!! white spacers.


----------



## WRX2010

Those looks quite nice. wonder if he is still doing them. someone messaged him about it in June but don't know the outcome.

Might be an option for Bret.


----------



## imjustjason

He's got a link in one of those pics so he has the link artwork. Shouldn't be a problem. Brett likely already knows him. I know CHY knows him and was approving of the refurbs he's done.


----------



## WRX2010

that's awesome and they look really nice


----------



## minbari

imjustjason said:


> It's an eBay fee avoidance trick. He lists a cheaper item with high price tag items in the pics. People will message him about the high dollar stuff and he will sell it off eBay for no fees. If the item he has listed sells he's not out much in fees because it's a lower dollar item... if it sells. Since he's starting off so high I would think he's not planning on selling what's listed. He just want's to sell the other stuff.


still a weasel. I wouldnt buy anything from him just for that reason. not to mention if you buy his other stuff outside the ebay system, you have zero protection! he is counting on that, tooo risky

not to mention, just wrap the fees and shipping into the handling fee. what I always do.


----------



## Darth SQ

WRX2010 said:


> I'm not a fan of dishonesty. I don't need any of the stuff he has posted so far, so i'm ok. it just flat out sucks for Bret though because he needs spacers for his build. Maybe you should see if CHY can help you out. Maybe she knows some old co-workers that might be able to help. just a thought.


Thanks for the support.
And for the record, she (Carolyn) and I are tight and we talk regularly.

I sent a question to the ebay seller and will keep you all posted on what his response is.
We'll see how this goes.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## daudioman

minbari said:


> still a weasel. I wouldnt buy anything from him just for that reason. not to mention if you buy his other stuff outside the ebay system, you have zero protection! he is counting on that, tooo risky
> 
> not to mention, just wrap the fees and shipping into the handling fee. what I always do.


I would not buy too...well maybe. But not because it looks risky. You see (and I'm sure most of you know this but its worth saying) if you buy through paypal just request an invoice from the seller. That way its well documented about the sale terms. IF there is a problem file a dispute through paypal. 

Now I'm not saying ebay/paypal does not have problems but ebay makes you think you have "extra protection" from using them when you really don't. Thats how they make their money...

Just my 1.5 cents


----------



## Darth SQ

imjustjason said:


> He's got a link in one of those pics so he has the link artwork. Shouldn't be a problem. Brett likely already knows him. I know CHY knows him and was approving of the refurbs he's done.


Jason,
Sorry, I somehow skipped over your last two posts.
Aren't the black Arts incredible?
Makes you wonder why they didn't come from the PPI factory that way.
Anyway, I have talked with PPI-ART (Ken) on the phone a number of times regarding these.
Ken's wife did the scanning and digital artwork needed to recreate them and I think she did a really great job. 
He's decided not to make them available because he didn't want to upset Carolyn.
It's a shame since it sure would be an easy way to recondition a number of people's old scratched up Arts.

Ken hasn't been on DIYMA for six months and I am not sure why other than he is a very busy engineer designing robotics for GM assembly lines and maybe he's working out of country.

So until something changes, the posted pics are as close to those rerpoduction vinyl stickers as we are going to get.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Ok, I have sent a question through ebay twice to the seller regarding the art spacers since he started the spacer auctions with no reply.

Something just doesn't smell right.

Remember the old saying, If it's too good to be true, it probably is?

Seems to apply here.

You would think that I could let that sink in, but it's so hard to do and so easy to rationalize a way to work around all the red flags when I need 3 of the 5 he has in the pics.

BTW, noticed the other auctions came and gone with no buyers?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok, I have sent a question through ebay twice to the seller regarding the art spacers since he started the spacer auctions with no reply.
> 
> Something just doesn't smell right.
> 
> Remember the old saying, If it's too good to be true, it probably is?
> 
> Seems to apply here.
> 
> You would think that I could let that sink in, but it's so hard to do and so easy to rationalize a way to work around all the red flags when I need 3 of the 5 he has in the pics.
> 
> BTW, noticed the other auctions came and gone with no buyers?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


You must resist the temptation. Trust me its not worth it, it has happen to me before and either ended up getting ripped off or with damage product.


----------



## truckerfte

imjustjason said:


> Buy this...
> 
> PPI Art Series A600.2 Amp Sink/Link/Spacer Old School | eBay
> 
> ...slice it up, powder coat it white, have this guy make you some new art...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-amps-my-true-black-art-series-creations.html
> 
> ... and VIOLA!! white spacers.



better yet, chop, coat, write chy a check to have something original yet matching done....that would kick ass


----------



## WRX2010

Amen, I think that is the best route ever.


----------



## Darth SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> You must resist the temptation. Trust me its not worth it, it has happen to me before and either ended up getting ripped off or with damage product.


TR,
You're right; all of you are right.

I have decided to let it go.

Thanks to everyone for keeping me grounded.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

He finally responded to my multiple inquiries and stated that he isn't sure if he wants to part with his babies.

Whatever........

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## GlasSman

He just seems like a someone that doesn't know how to create clear listings. Thinks it's like Craigslist or something.....


----------



## StockA4

I emailed him several times. Each answer I got was wishy washy, so it's like I had to repeat myself in subsequent emails. Finally, in the last one I asked for the 3rd time "how much for the Orion din to rca's?" (I told him lengths in an earlier email) And I asked if he was going to post what he had pictured on eBay so we could do it right and I would get offered some form of protection. Because up to this point he only wanted me to email him at Yahoo. My point is, I went round and round with him until my last email which was clear, to the point, and left absolutely no wiggle room. He has not responded, and it's been a couple weeks. Shady.


----------



## Darth SQ

StockA4 said:


> I emailed him several times. Each answer I got was wishy washy, so it's like I had to repeat myself in subsequent emails. Finally, in the last one I asked for the 3rd time "how much for the Orion din to rca's?" (I told him lengths in an earlier email) And I asked if he was going to post what he had pictured on eBay so we could do it right and I would get offered some form of protection. Because up to this point he only wanted me to email him at Yahoo. My point is, I went round and round with him until my last email which was clear, to the point, and left absolutely no wiggle room. He has not responded, and it's been a couple weeks. Shady.


Same here.
I finally e-mailed him bitching him out for wasting everyone's time with his vague and incoherent responses.
Haven't seen anything else from him since.
Guy's a douche at best and a potential thief if given the chance.

*NOBODY SHOULD CONSIDER DOING BUSINESS WITH THIS GUY AT ALL!!!!!*

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## StockA4

In the end, it's a damn shame. Why does a shady #@%*@! like that have such great stuff?! I 'm pretty sure most of us who cared enough to look into this guy have somewhat of a healthy respect for the brands he reps, as well as the time and money it costs to acquire and maintain their collection. I think people like that should only be allowed to peddle things like Sherwood, Pyramid, or Majestic. Or be shot.

I'm on somewhat of a rant. But even though this is all supposed to be fun, I take my money seriously. People like that ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## bigdwiz

I ran into a dude like this on the Rockford Forums...he had a PA-1 and PA-2 offered up "for interest". When I contacted him, he wanted $700 shipped for both


----------



## Darth SQ

bigdwiz said:


> I ran into a dude like this on the Rockford Forums...he had a PA-1 and PA-2 offered up "for interest". When I contacted him, he wanted $700 shipped for both


Atleast you got a price from that guy. 
All we got was what are you willing to pay for fill-in-the-blank piece, and then a reply of.......I don't know if I really want to sell it....:mean:

Douche
Dick
Waste of time *******

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## imjustjason

Don't know if this is the same guy or not, but...

Precision Power Art Series Link --Old School | eBay


----------



## Darth SQ

imjustjason said:


> Don't know if this is the same guy or not, but...
> 
> Precision Power Art Series Link --Old School | eBay


Thanks for the head's up on this one.

Mine! 

Two down, two to go.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## imjustjason

NP. I've got my eye out. I'll post 'em here when I find them.


----------



## starboy869

Look at this guy auction picture in the background.... the 2350DM monsters on the rear left... droooool 350wrms x 2 mainly used for front stage amps. 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Darth SQ

starboy869 said:


> Look at this guy auction picture in the background.... the 2350DM monsters on the rear left... droooool 350wrms x 2 mainly used for front stage amps.
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Amazing!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## StockA4

I want to ask him about the Orion 500-PRQ but I can't get over his shady email response. And I'm afraid of how much it is. He probably wants $400.


----------



## imjustjason

500-PMQ or 300-PRQ? 

I've got a couple 500-PMQ's if you want one.


----------



## jbbizkit05

be careful


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ I bought several RF fan shrouds from this guy (in the post by Wet 1) and he was very cool to deal with. He always has some nice gear. When I bought the chrome, gold and colored RF shrouds, he was selling off a collection of 50 of them! And had them all on display!!! Must be nice....


----------



## starboy869

this guy is a dick... if he knows your a diyma.com member he will decline the sale.


----------



## King

That is JOMA I recognize his home from the pictures.

COUSTIC RTA -33 30 BAND REAL TIME ANALYZER MIC,CHARGERS,MANUAL,ETC.CLEAN | eBay

THAT is his kitchen table you will see in many of his pictures.


----------



## imjustjason

Justonemoreamp is now jimandrose and normally sells old stereo home receivers. He sometimes has a car piece but not usually.

The dude with coustic rta is in Cali, jim is in Mississipi.


----------



## starboy869

a few years ago joma scamed a ton of people mostly in the car audio world.


----------



## imjustjason

White w/ no artwork?

RARE MINT plain white PPI PRECISION POWER Art Series spacer or link for.2's also | eBay


----------



## Darth SQ

imjustjason said:


> White w/ no artwork?
> 
> RARE MINT plain white PPI PRECISION POWER Art Series spacer or link for.2's also | eBay


Saw that.
It appears he's finally letting go of his treasures.
One piece at a time.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869

for a price and if your not a diyma.com member.


----------



## ollschool

Thats not Joma (jim) or andy, jim went back to home audio where he started. last amp i bought from him, 1 channel was bad, and it wasn't sposed to be blown, so i do not trust him. Andy is just an ass !!! And a very big one. I sold him several amps, and i mean several over the years, he would tripple the prices when he put em up for sale, but he puts them up so high he has to relist it and drop it several times. I've been taken from both of them, but it was my fault. There seams to allways be someone else to fill their shoes. It is very sad !!! There are people that have collected car audio and keep for years, then slowly one piece at a time, they are still out there. My friend tommyJR is a prime example.


----------



## StockA4

He thinks pretty highly of his cables.


----------



## curtis1993

chefhow said:


> Looks like a listing from that dude Andy(?) Aka justonemoreamp.


Just FYI Andy, and Justonemoreamp "Jim" are two different people.


----------



## Darth SQ

Ok, I've been a bad boy.
I know this guy's been giving we diymer's a hard time so it was time to turn the tables.

I decided to contact him one more time and try and see if he had a PPI PSC-221 shroud.
Normally he doesn't even respond, but this time he did and said no but wanted to know if I had a PPI DEQ-230 shroud.

I waited two days and then said I think so.
He quickly responded asking how much for it.

I waited another two days and he e-mailed me again with the same question.

I waited another two days and finally responded stating that I have one.
He quickly responded with how much for it.

Another two days go by before he asks again, how much.

I waited another day before responding with I'll send you some pics of it if you'll send me your e-mail address.
I received the e-mail address within hours.

I waited another two days and finally sent him pics of it, which btw, is in perfect condition.
He's all excited now and wants to know what I want of his to trade for it.

Another three days go by when he asks again.
The next day I responded.

(15th day into this back and forth)

Here's my response:

_Ok, I thought it over last night.
I think you can uniquely understand just how hard it is for me to part with the shroud considering your collection.
You know they are super rare and never ever come up for sale.
I had to buy four amps and an additional deq-230 just to obtain it from a guy getting out of car audio so it took stupid money on my part just to get it.
Be that as it may, I will consider trading it for one of those Ax606.2 white art amps, four white art spacers, and three of the din to rca cables.
Whoops, better make it five art spacers. _

Haven't heard from him since. 
Oh well.
Shame on me. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Porsche

you guys need to get a life, just my opinion


----------



## Darth SQ

Porsche said:


> you guys need to get a life, just my opinion


So very true. 
As soon as the kids move out.....maybe then.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## coffee_junkee

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So very true.
> As soon as the kids move out.....maybe then.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


:laugh:


----------



## starboy869

i wished he would sell me his pmq 210


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

I'm sorry Gentlemen for the confusion or misunderstanding about my listings or sales on ebay.If you guys have been into collecting these amps and equipment for as long as you say you would understand with parting with your equipments or treasures. For those of you who made statements about me being Jim justonemoreamp or Andy Andy4879 you are correct that I am neither of those people.I have tried to deal with both of them in the past and wasn't very happy with the transaction and business. I'm sorry to stumble upon this thread so late with all your concerns and seemily good community of collectors. Excuse the prices but everything is legit and in good condition. Ebay/paypal rapes your A$$ so I am not getting that much for this stuff in the end. Any furthur concerns or questions you can reply to the thread or send me a direct message now that I am a member of this site. Thank you.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

*BTW Jim's kitchen table is much more hidieous than mine!!!!*


----------



## Darth SQ

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> I'm sorry Gentlemen for the confusion or misunderstanding about my listings or sales on ebay.If you guys have been into collecting these amps and equipment for as long as you say you would understand with parting with your equipments or treasures. For those of you who made statements about me being Jim justonemoreamp or Andy Andy4879 you are correct that I am neither of those people.I have tried to deal with both of them in the past and wasn't very happy with the transaction and business. I'm sorry to stumble upon this thread so late with all your concerns and seemily good community of collectors. Excuse the prices but everything is legit and in good condition. Ebay/paypal rapes your A$$ so I am not getting that much for this stuff in the end. Any furthur concerns or questions you can reply to the thread or send me a direct message now that I am a member of this site. Thank you.


Glad you've joined us.
Truth of the matter is almost all of your potential buyers are on this website.
Speaking for myself, I have found it very frustrating when trying to purchase or get info from you regarding what's in your ebay auction pics.
Many on here profess the same concerns and a lack of common courtesy to DIYMA members trying to do the same.
This would be a great opportunity for you to clarify and help clear up these concerns.
One thing you'll learn about the members here is they'll tell you how they see it. 

Once again, I appreciate your polite response and welcome you to DIYMA.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Hello Everyone here on DIYMA!
I understand all of the concerns and lack of communication on ebay.I'm posting this to clarify a few things.I apologize for the non responses and lag on some responses I made through Ebay.I Used to have a store on ebay years ago and I went M.I.A. on the Car audio Scene for a few plus.I recently moved and unvailed some treasures I tucked away for me.(A decent nice clean condition collection of oldschool stuff)Anyways I needed some cash and really didn't want to sell much of my stuff to get it!Anyone out there attached to their oldschool A/B amps or equipment???Here I am.Trying to set it straight with everyone out there that has slammed me or been sceptical.I'm no scammer or A$$....just another oldschool car audio junkie so sorry again for any illusions.
Ebay names Jason2323 I believe and starboy869 S.Q. Bronco,db fiesta,I recognize you from in my Ebay store days.There are some others I am familiar with also.You guys just don't know me from the new User I.D. on Ebay but I'm not new....B.T.W. Jason are you done with the Black PPI silk screen links?I have a couple of nice one if you are still running black arts as I remember.
Thank you Bret for the welcome to DIYMA.Nice hit Bret on that ART link!I know they aren't easy to come by in nice condition but people say i'm outragous on prices?125.00 for a art link?If I responded to some on ebay with that price they would say i'm a A$$ Hole right?You guys kinda know where i'm coming from now?

And doing buisness off ebay???come on...who wants to charge/pay more cuz they are getting taxed???
Ya I had pics of other stuff in my listings that wasn't for sale on ebay with my item pics BUT Would you have even stopped to look if I didn't post a pic that got your attention or keep scrolling?Once again.ANYONE who feels like I did them wrong *I apologize*!Look at the feedback on the few items I sold...I'm no crook! I ship packed well and fast when paid. 

Thank You for your time

Dave L.B.


----------



## StockA4

This is pretty awesome, you two. One of the things I can appreciate about this forum and most of its members is that things can usually be ironed out. Like adults.

But your Orion cables are still way too expensive! Bring the price down, man! I only say that because I'm in need of some mini xlr's and I"m broke right now.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

I only have oem stuff....most new...gimmie a break..lol!Thanks!


----------



## StockA4

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> I only have oem stuff....most new...gimmie a break..lol!Thanks!


Well cut me a break since my ex wife is from Long Beach! See that? We're practically family!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Well then my oldschool brotha from anotha mutha what are you looking for exactly???

Probably why she's your EX... Raise them Different in the Beach..lol Depending on what part of L.B. too I guess!


----------



## StockA4

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Well then my oldschool brotha from anotha mutha what are you looking for exactly???
> 
> Probably why she's your EX... Raise them Different in the Beach..lol Depending on what part of L.B. too I guess!


Well, I came up with a few 5 pin din to dins. I think what I need now is some mini xlr's to get a balanced 8 volt signal from my deq-30.


----------



## mcintoshi

I am new to the forum but not new to car audio. Dave and I have actually bought and sold stuff to and from each other on eBay years ago. He was always a good dude to deal with!

Dave- It's Scott "expensivenoise" from Texas.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

What's up buddy??Been a while!!great to hear you are still out there!still runnin those MACS?
B.T.W. Thanks for the back up.I was on the $hit list before I was even a member!LOL!

P.M. me to shoot the


----------



## mcintoshi

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> What's up buddy??Been a while!!great to hear you are still out there!still runnin those MACS?
> B.T.W. Thanks for the back up.I was on the $hit list before I was even a member!LOL!
> 
> P.M. me to shoot the


LOL….I have sold all my Pro Mos’s, Diamond D7’s, McIntosh’s and now just have a couple Linear IQ series and Zapco C2Ks in a couple cars of mine. The wife won’t let me warehouse amps like the good ole days!!


----------



## Darth SQ

Well wasn't that just special........

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Well wasn't that just special........
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I told you it might be a second before people recognize me bud. 

I'm no Crook,fraud,or newbie...just appears that way online to everyone apparently? 

Thanks Bret!

Dave


----------



## astrochex

This is a very pleasant turn of events. Whats next "whirled peas"? 

Welcome Dave! I work in the LB.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

astrochex said:


> This is a very pleasant turn of events. Whats next "whirled peas"?
> 
> Welcome Dave! I work in the LB.


Thank You! 
I was kinda thinkin more like the cool-aide guy was gonna come bustin in..lol OOOOHHH YA!!!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Thank You!
> I was kinda thinkin more like the cool-aide guy was gonna come bustin in..lol OOOOHHH YA!!!!!


Dave,
You ready to sell me some of the 3" art spacers yet? 
PLEEEEEEEAZE?   

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv5fYWy3H9Q


----------



## astrochex

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Dave,
> You ready to sell me some of the 3" art spacers yet?
> PLEEEEEEEAZE?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR
> 
> Family Guy - Evil Stewie kills Kool Aid man - YouTube


:snacks: :snacks:


----------



## Darth SQ

astrochex said:


> :snacks: :snacks:


(crickets chirping)

I'll take that as a no.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

Wow....post 1300!
Cool!


----------



## Prime mova

^^^Dave's just doing your dating ritual and waiting 2 days before replying 


PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Dave,
> You ready to sell me some of the 3" art spacers yet?
> PLEEEEEEEAZE?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> (crickets chirping)
> 
> I'll take that as a no.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR
> 
> Wow....post 1300!
> Cool!


I'm sorry Bret.
I told you I was going to keep my .2 stuff so I need them
I would help you if I could buddy and I will keep an eye/ear out for ya.

Tahnks!

Dave


----------



## Darth SQ

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> I'm sorry Bret.
> I told you I was going to keep my .2 stuff so I need them
> I would help you if I could buddy and I will keep an eye/ear out for ya.
> 
> Tahnks!
> 
> Dave


Since all the 3" art spacers were available in years prior to the ".2 stuff", I thought they would still be considered for sale.; especially since you sold off the black spacers and a bare white one.

Let me know if you change your mind.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Since all the 3" art spacers were available in years prior to the ".2 stuff", I thought they would still be considered for sale.; especially since you sold off the black spacers and a bare white one.
> 
> Let me know if you change your mind.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The only thing you have right is the one Plain white and i'm kickin myself for that one!I still have the rest Got any extra shrouds layin around?


----------



## Darth SQ

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> The only thing you have right is the one Plain white and i'm kickin myself for that one!I still have the rest Got any extra shrouds layin around?


So you didn't sell the black spacers?
I stand corrected.

And if I see a DEQ-230 shroud come available, I'll let you know.
There's a few PPI collectors on here that I have actually bought what they were desperately trying to find for them so they wouldn't miss out.
We're all on here to try and help each other out.

For the record, do you plan on selling any of your components?
I am sure we all would appreciate first crack at what you decide to let go.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Hi Bret,
I still have the .2 Black ART SERIES spacers with SILKSCREEN and my black PRO MOS,A/M,M spacers/links.
Thank You for keeping an eye out on the shroud (EPX's or DEQ)and i'll ckeck under some rocks for .2 links for you.

And excluding my .2's and ESOTERICS.....Say some huge PPI package of like 6 2300m's,2 pro mos 450's,and 2 2075AM's might be sold as one package deal someone might be interested?I'm not going to give it away but it's all nice stuff.....

I understand.I have tried to help people with anything i've ran into for answers on a thread....

Thanks Bret!

Dave


----------



## Prime mova

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> I'm not going to give it away
> 
> Dave


Your right usually you get a meal beforehand lmao:snacks:


----------



## TrickyRicky

Okay just incase no one else went through the 2-3 pages.... Is the ebay guy the OP reffering to "OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT"?


----------



## Prime mova

TrickyRicky said:


> Okay just incase no one else went through the 2-3 pages.... Is the ebay guy the OP reffering to "OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT"?


Due to the OP not answering I'll chime in 
eBay guy =OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT(Dave)
OP =PPI Arts Collector(Bret)

And 1 more PPI Collector = Love Triangle /_\ :thumbsup:


----------



## Darth SQ

Prime mova said:


> Due to the OP not answering I'll chime in
> eBay guy =OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT(Dave)
> OP =PPI Arts Collector(Bret)
> 
> And 1 more PPI Collector = Love Triangle /_\ :thumbsup:


I'm sorry but I'm just not feelin' the love yet. 
Maybe it's just me. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm sorry but I'm just not feelin' the love yet.
> Maybe it's just me.


Maybe it's been too long since you last showed Dave how much you care, you can't go wrong nothing says "I love you" like -







Fan the flames and make Dave's heart flutter


----------



## starboy869

wow I thought you were done with DIYMA 12 volt mobile audio car stereo system forum wholesale diymobileaudio.com

sales on ebay aren't working out for you?

btw I found a pmq 210 from someone else. paid a pretty pennny and a shinny quater for it also. (above market rate)


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm sorry but I'm just not feelin' the love yet.
> Maybe it's just me.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Hi Bret,
Sorrry you arent feeling the love yet but I hope that's not from me:heart:
There you go...Feel better?We unfortunatly like and collect the same stuff so how can I show you some love?:huh:

Few tokes and i'll be back at you.... maybe a meal there in in between there for you Prime mova In a hurry?

Ohhh love you guys!Group hug for the PPI ART love Triangle...lol!:blush:


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

TrickyRicky said:


> Okay just incase no one else went through the 2-3 pages.... Is the ebay guy the OP reffering to "OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT"?


Yes oldschoolaudionut on here and oldschoolaudionutz5150z on ebay.I found this thread way too late and had to become a member to atleast clear this B.S. talk going on about me.


----------



## TrickyRicky

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Yes oldschoolaudionut on here and oldschoolaudionutz5150z on ebay.I found this thread way too late and had to become a member to atleast clear this B.S. talk going on about me.


Good man, LOL. Because we all had doubts.


----------



## Darth SQ

Dave,
What username did you go by when you were on DIYMA before?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

HI BRET
I NEVER WAS OR HAVE BEEN a member to any forum/s or stuff like this until I found this thread budDidn't know there was a PPI Anymous or specific oldschool car audio spots to be a part of Bret.I thought I was the only one who had a problem:wacko::wacky:
One more time.Been on ebay years back bought sold many amps.(KURUPTED78)name probably banned for non payment of their outragous fees or non use when I had a store on there I let go.(on a good note with customers.100%positive feedback for sales!)I disappeared from the scene,seperation,life B.S. etc,moved and got the bug again when I saw my stuff while moving!I've always ran atleast a AX606.2 in every car i've owned

Thanks Bret!

Dave


----------



## Darth SQ

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> HI BRET
> I NEVER WAS OR HAVE BEEN a member to any forum/s or stuff like this until I found this thread budDidn't know there was a PPI Anymous or specific oldschool car audio spots to be a part of Bret.I thought I was the only one who had a problem:wacko::wacky:
> One more time.Been on ebay years back bought sold many amps.(KURUPTED78)name probably banned for non payment of their outragous fees or non use when I had a store on there I let go.(on a good note with customers.100%positive feedback for sales!)I disappeared from the scene,seperation,life B.S. etc,moved and got the bug again when I saw my stuff while moving!I've always ran atleast a AX606.2 in every car i've owned
> 
> Thanks Bret!
> 
> Dave


Dave,
Thanks for the update.
Someone I know thought you had been on here awhile ago under a different username.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Hi Bret,
> Few tokes and i'll be back at you.... maybe a meal there in in between there for you Prime mova In a hurry?


I guess that's mind altering man, good one Brett you handy rolling a tally-Ho paper...

...might be worth a spacer or two.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Prime mova said:


> I guess that's mind altering man, good one Brett you handy rolling a tally-Ho paper...
> 
> ...might be worth a spacer or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> Thank you.That might be a good way to grease the wheel huh?got any care packages from up there Northern Cal GREAT IDEA!


----------



## StockA4

Do you have any mini xlr's?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

StockA4 said:


> Do you have any mini xlr's?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think I only have din X rca and did to din for orion
> 
> Thanks


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Dave,
> Thanks for the update.
> Someone I know thought you had been on here awhile ago under a different username.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What exactly is going on here?I had a listing,added a price,and it got removed?Then someone talking about paypal violation?What is the point of the classifieds?Might as well sell on ebay and eat **** there too...since it looks like ebay might be a sponsor of the site anyways....
please explain


----------



## imjustjason

I closed your thread.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

imjustjason said:


> I closed your thread.


Because you didn't like my package listing?It had a price and was fixed.
If you are the same Jason i'm thinking of with Black ART SERIES what's up?I did buisness with you 5 or so years ago...Think I sold you a Black AX606.2?Some other guy even said there was all kinds of violations from different sellers.

Gettin a little hot around the collar with the price thing?Or was it Bret?
ok...you are in control now.Thank you for removing my sale listing.Let me just donate them to you...Is that what you want?

What's your beef with me?


----------



## imjustjason

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Because you didn't like my package listing?It had a price and was fixed.


SO, you're telling me that you had those amps listed as a group for $6,000 and you wouldn't sell one individually for the right price? Right, I believe that.



OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> If you are the same Jason i'm thinking of with Black ART SERIES what's up?I did buisness with you 5 or so years ago...Think I sold you a Black AX606.2?


No, I'm not that jason and I don't want any Art spacers.



OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Some other guy even said there was all kinds of violations from different sellers.


Pointing fingers at others does not relieve you from having to follow the rules.



OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Gettin a little hot around the collar with the price thing?


Nope.



OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Or was it Bret?


Yes, I'm Bret... that's why my username is imjustbret :shrug:



OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> ok...you are in control now.


Well, thank you for the permission.



OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Thank you for removing my sale listing.


No problem.



OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Let me just donate them to you...Is that what you want?


Yes, myself and the rest of the world are after your stuff and we want it all for free. :shrug: No I don't want any of your stuff. If I did I would have contacted you a LONG time ago.



OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> What's your beef with me?


Dude, I don't have a beef with you. No one does. We are just here to enforce the rules. Which you were in violation of.


You think you're above the rules because you have some nice **** to sell? Well, you're not. Go look at the classifieds, everyone has nice things to sell and they all follow the rules.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

:lipsrsealed: ALLLLLL of a Sudden....

:sleeping:


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

imjustjason said:


> SO, you're telling me that you had those amps listed as a group for $6,000 and you wouldn't sell one individually for the right price? Right, I believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not that jason and I don't want any Art spacers.
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing fingers at others does not relieve you from having to follow the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm Bret... that's why my username is imjustbret :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thank you for the permission.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, myself and the rest of the world are after your stuff and we want it all for free. :shrug: No I don't want any of your stuff. If I did I would have contacted you a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I don't have a beef with you. No one does. We are just here to enforce the rules. Which you were in violation of.
> 
> 
> You think you're above the rules because you have some nice **** to sell? Well, you're not. Go look at the classifieds, everyone has nice things to sell and they all follow the rules.


Ok,Aka whoever jason,bret,jack of all asseses who ever...
don't trip.I'm gone:burnout:
I don't need B.S. from you or other sh*t talkers..:dead_horse:

You Tell me I need to put a price and it can be with a best offer.I throw something out there with a obo and you kill my thread?How did I give you the permission?bad talk about another member like you boys tried to do to me
???WTFE!

And no I don't think i'm above or better than anyone because I own a few clean amps.You obviously are on some other sh*t :indian_chief:


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

why don't I just give you everything and you can sell it for a appropriate price then?work for you???


----------



## Darth SQ

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> why don't I just give you everything and you can sell it for a appropriate price then?work for you???


Dave,
Where the hell did all this attitude come from?
No one is out to get you.
Just chill out and start another classified thread, but this time follow the rules that Jason was nice enough to cut and paste for you to read over.
There's a lot of members on here that are happy you've chosen to join DIYMA.
I for one am happy that you came on here and cleared up all the confusion regarding your ebay auctions and your knowledge regarding old school classics has been beneficial to the DIYMA community.
But if you're going to continue to piss of mods and ***** about being singled out, then you're just another troll to be dealt with.

CAPISH?

Chill, play by the rules, lose the woe is me attitude, and all will be fine. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Dave,
> Where the hell did all this attitude come from?
> No one is out to get you.
> Just chill out and start another classified thread, but this time follow the rules that Jason was nice enough to cut and paste for you to read over.
> There's a lot of members on here that are happy you've chosen to join DIYMA.
> I for one am happy that you came on here and cleared up all the confusion regarding your ebay auctions and your knowledge regarding old school classics has been beneficial to the DIYMA community.
> But if you're going to continue to piss of mods and ***** about being singled out, then you're just another troll to be dealt with.
> 
> CAPISH?
> 
> Chill, play by the rules, lose the woe is me attitude, and all will be fine.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yeah Dave, I agree stick around - a North Cali care package coming your way


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

Thank You Prime mova.I'll do that.:smoking:Just lay in the cut and see.
Have a good one!

Dave


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

imjustjason said:


> 500-PMQ or 300-PRQ?
> 
> I've got a couple 500-PMQ's if you want one.


What are you looking to get for a 500PMQ?
Please P.M. with quote or price.

Thank You!


----------



## nutxo

Andy and JOMA are 2 different people BTW. I've actually never heard of andy ripping people off like JOMA.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Me too.
> You couldn't be more right.
> He's definitely asking for confusion.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Hi Bret,
Now that we got my I.D. and who I am etc. straight can we pull this thread so I can make a few buddies and maybe even sell some amps?  

Might help???

Thank You

Dave


----------



## Darth SQ

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> Hi Bret,
> Now that we got my I.D. and who I am etc. straight can we pull this thread so I can make a few buddies and maybe even sell some amps?
> 
> Might help???
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Dave


Dave,
You should have pmd me this request but since you made it public, I will respond to it.
I will consider closing the thread as long as you have had at least one good selling transaction with someone here on DIYMA and that no one pms me asking to keep it open.
Please have the buyer post his endorsement on this thread.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## imjustjason

I reluctantly PM'd him in response to this post, and he has not even had the courtesy to respond in any way.



OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> imjustjason said:
> 
> 
> 
> 500-PMQ or 300-PRQ?
> 
> I've got a couple 500-PMQ's if you want one.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you looking to get for a 500PMQ?
> Please P.M. with quote or price.
> 
> Thank You!
Click to expand...


----------



## StockA4

If you had some #@!* xlr's, we could shut this down!


----------



## imjustjason

We can make em!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

StockA4 said:


> If you had some #@!* xlr's, we could shut this down!



I wish I had them bro!I only have 5 pin dins  I would go with making them like imjustjason was sayin.
I guess people could Look at my FEEBAY Feedback if you want reference to my sales since the thread was started.I'm about ready to shut it down anyways.
Thank You and keep up the nice HCCA and ORION collection!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Dave,
> You should have pmd me this request but since you made it public, I will respond to it.
> I will consider closing the thread as long as you have had at least one good selling transaction with someone here on DIYMA and that no one pms me asking to keep it open.
> Please have the buyer post his endorsement on this thread.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


MY BAD!I SHOULD HAVE SHOT THAT VIA P.M.
Don't worry about closing it.F*@K it.Good or bad P.R. I know what I have.
Sorry for "making it public" but I have nothing to hide so...

Thanks for the public response Bret!

ABSOLUTELY STATE OF THE ART


----------



## OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT

imjustjason said:


> I reluctantly PM'd him in response to this post, and he has not even had the courtesy to respond in any way.



Hi,
I'm sorry for the delayed response. 
I'll P.M. you now.
Thank You


----------



## StockA4

OLDSCHOOLAUDIONUT said:


> I wish I had them bro!I only have 5 pin dins  I would go with making them like imjustjason was sayin.
> I guess people could Look at my FEEBAY Feedback if you want reference to my sales since the thread was started.I'm about ready to shut it down anyways.
> Thank You and keep up the nice HCCA and ORION collection!!


Thank you for the nod. And I think that's what I'm relegated to is making them.

Sorry for thread jacking but it will be gone soon enough anyways. Has anyone had experience with these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150600081311?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 Will these be sufficient, or do I have to make sure my plugs have the correct resistor value between pins?


----------

